# DIY Hatchling Rack on a Budget! (Photos)



## Jovita (May 5, 2010)

So i decided to build my own snake rack for the 8 hatchlings im taking on - but i was on a budget! I spent less than £60 in total!

I first took a set of shelves i happened to be given by someone, though you can buy these for around £15 in charity shops or second hand furniture sales - the snake doesn't care who it used to belong too! Mine had an open back for easy wiring, had 6 shelves, measured 58 inches high with a shelf height of 9.5", depth of 7" and width of 23.5" 










I decided to use heat cable for its versatility so i placed down aluminium tape down in lines to protect the wood and reflect the heat up. I bought 10m ofthis on ebay for £4. I then placed the heat cable looped on top, fixing it in place with more aluminium tape (Don't let the wire cross itself!). I bought 7m for £16 through swell reptiles and it covered half of my shelves using 3 loops or 5 shelves using 2 loops. You could buy garden propagation cable cheaper though if you hunted around. I used a thermostat to control it that cost £19 via swell reptiles, though you could find one cheaper on ebay most likely. I bought a lucky reptile thermometer with two probes for £6 off ebay to measure temperatures with (currently around 31c in the hot end).










I then prepared the actual RUBS. I went to poundland and bought nine 7 litre Rubs (for £9 naturally). I then used a screw to make air holes, lined it with kitchen roll substrate and added the accessories. 










I used stainless steel bowls i got in poundland's home section which were 4 for £1 or if you wanted something heavier you can get 2 ceramic ramekin bowls for £1 there which don't look out of place. I checked them with my older snake to check they'd be big enough 











I got 4 baby bowls with lids for £1 and cut a doorway into them for using as a hide. _(It still needs sanding down here)_. Since it is not fully opaque i filled it with shredded kitchen roll to hide in and since they have a plastic base i can dampen this during shedding or add any moss. 










I then added my tubs. They hang off the back sightly, but i dont mind this since it helps keep the cool side cool. I bought three tubs that were not as tall as the others since the lids could overlap slightly and i can fit more on the shelves. I also added once 'dud' tub that has a tight fitting hole cut in and the probes for the thermostat/thermometer placed in. This gives me a good reading of what the temperature inside is like without having to risk snake escapes! If you want you can purchase individual thermometers for each tub for around £2 on ebay. I chose not too. 










And there we have it! Done! It fits nicely into my living room, since i only used half my shelves so the bottom 3 are good for storage. I have quite a bit of paint left from painting a vivarium i may give it a nice coat of paint later on and do some stenciling work on the side, just to give it a face lift.


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

looks good mate,


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

I've got a few of those poundland tubs too. Would have thought a snake could pop the lids off relatively easily? If it were me, I'd unscrew the shelves, and move the ones with tubs on closer together, so there is no space for the lid to be pushed off.

Looks good otherwise!

Best,
Paul


----------



## Jovita (May 5, 2010)

the lids have little clippy bits on the end so they don't just pop off - you have to unhook them. Im gonna grab a few elastic bands though just in case i think


----------

